# Toronto Beaches Vizsla Walk! Sat March 9th



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

This event came out of another thread, but just to maximize visibility, I thought that it would be better to give it a thread of its own.

If you can attend, please copy/paste the running list below and add your pups name, your forum id and your AM/PM preference. 

If you would like to attend but cannot on that day, please put your pups name and your user name under the cannot attend on March 9th heading. 

Generally it looks like Saturday March 9th works for many of us, but if it doesnt for you, we want to know!

Rain Date to be determined. 

LOCATION: Toronto Beaches. A 2km long OFF LEASH dog park bounderied by Lake Ontario to the south, Ashbridges Bay park to the west, the water treatment plant to the east and the boardwalk to the north. We will meet at a designated location along the beach and go from there. If you want to keep your V on a leash, no worries. Lots of dogs will be on leads!

We are aiming for 20 Vizslas on this walk so I hope that you can attend!

Parking: Not an issue. There is plenty of free street parking.


*Attendees for March 9th*
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred 
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred 
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non-forum member owner, DaveD has his email)

*Cannot Attend March 9th*


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is going to be awesome! Can't wait!!

I think Shiloh (vizslababy) might be in as well. Preferably in the afternoon I think. So I will add them for now.

*Attendees for March 9th*
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred 
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred 
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Skolzie (sp?) tentative (DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM

*Cannot Attend March 9th*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That's cute, didn't know there was a dog park at the foot of Coxwell? 

Got a warning last summer for having the boy off leash, in heel while walking on the boardwalk. Only time in Sammy's career, so far.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

For clarity, the off leash area of the Beach extends from the Ashbridges Bay area all the way to Balmy Beach Club, BUT ONLY DURING THE WINTER MONTHS. There are two enclosed dog parks at Leuty Lifeguard station that are approved off leash areas for the entire year. 

During the winter there is a snow fence that is up and the approved off lead area is on the other side of it (it is marked with city signs designating the off lead area, too). This is a legal and approved off leash area. If you want to walk on the boardwalk, the dog must be on a leash. The off leash area parallels the boardwalk but is closer to the water.

datacan, you should come!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dave, thanks for the invite, Sammy is two years old and intact. 
Automatic ban from dog parks, :'( 

North of hwy 7...Lots of Vs here, met about 5 ...it's quite a sight if we bump into each other, rarely happens though. 


Julius


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

datacan said:


> Sammy is two years old and intact. Automatic ban from dog parks, :'(


You can decide what is right for you and your dog, but I do not believe that the City has a rule saying intact male dogs cannot visit an off leash area _anymore_.

I did research on this topic a few months ago and found the city documents outlining the revised regulations, but here is an article outlining that intact male dogs are now allowed: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...anges-for-off-leash-dog-parks/article1446904/

If you want help finding the official docs, let me know and Ill see if I can find them again.

Decide what is right for you, but to me it looks like Sammy is welcome.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vet agrees, and sees no behavioral issues with the boy left intact. My decision, indeed . 

I see Toronto is ahead of Richmond Hill with respect to off leash areas. No matter since there are so many places here to let the dogs loose.

*The new rules permit non-neutered male dogs in off-leash zones*; allow the city to establish off-leash areas in neighbourhoods without a formal dog association; and mandate fences for off-leash areas in parks smaller than two acres, something that's already in place at all but one small park. They also make it simpler for city staff to shut down off-leash areas that aren't working.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes we are in! Thanks Candi30 for thinking of us. We are pumped!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam is curious and will try hard and be on his best behavior, he wants in (pencil him in please).

Again, any objections to a 2 year old hooligan sniffing your baby dogs... let me know. 
But I'm not worried, he'll go for a long leash walk if he bothers the pups  anyway. Walk so much, it really doesn't matter where we go.

Julius


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

We are ROLLING RIGHT ALONG!

8 poochies, and counting...come one, come all.

*Attendees for March 9th*
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred 
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred 
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM

*Cannot Attend March 9th*


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is fantastic!
Really excited!!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

There has to be more Toronto area V's on this forum. 
Where are you guys?

I think it is going to be cool to have this many V's together down at the Beach. 
I will spread it through word of mouth when we come across any V's on our walks.


----------



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

Moving to GTA (Mississauga) April 1st - would love to be a part of any future Viz Whiz! 


Attendees for March 9th
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred 
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred 
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM

Cannot Attend March 9th
Dexter (3.5 yrs) & Reggie (2 yrs)


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

There will be more for sure and you are IN!!!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

*WE ARE AT 10!* ;D ;D ;D

That is too bad that we will just miss you DexterReggie but we are looking forward to seeing you next time.


*Attendees for March 9th*
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred 
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM
Sienna and Quinn (non forum owner, DaveD has email)

*Cannot Attend March 9th*
Dexter (3.5 yrs) & Reggie (2 yrs)


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

*12!*
*
Attendees for March 9th*
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM
Sienna and Quinn (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Frida (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Oscar (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred

Cannot Attend March 9th
Dexter (3.5 yrs) & Reggie (2 yrs)


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Wowzers!!! I am so excited! 
Two more weeks, I am trying to build up Shiloh's endurance outside so that we can have fun on the 9th. She is up to about 30 minutes outside walking, although today was pretty warm so I am not sure how representative today really was. She is also learning to walk beside me instead of pulling and listens so long as there are no dogs approaching


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

What are the odds weather decides to cooperate?


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

I really hope we get a beautiful day!!
Great recruiting Dave!!!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

13!

*Attendees for March 9th*
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM
Sienna and Quinn (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Frida (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Oscar (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Memphis (non forum owner, DaveD has email)

*Cannot Attend March 9th*
Dexter (3.5 yrs) & Reggie (2 yrs)

The best thing about our latest addition, Memphis, is that his owner has organized bi-annual Vizsla walks on the Beach for a few years. She knows a whole different group of Vizslas than we do! Hopefully they will come out too - I know that I cant wait for her walk in May. Talk to her about it on the 9th! I also hope that she has lots of tips for us to make the March 9th walk a success.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

I would love to come out with my hubby and our 2 year old V, Mako!

Please add us onto your list 

We afternoon would be our preference, but we're flexible.

I'm so excited!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

*BOOM!!! 14!!!*

That is great heatherdyanna! We are excited too!!

*Attendees for March 9th*Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM
Sienna and Quinn (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Frida (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Oscar (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Memphis (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Mako (heatherdyanna) PM Preferred

*Cannot Attend March 9th*
Dexter (3.5 yrs) & Reggie (2 yrs)


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

We are going to have such an awesome time next Saturday. 
*
PLAN FOR MARCH 9TH:*
Meet near the Tennis courts at the bottom of Kenilworth Ave and Kew Beach Ave at 1PM. Of those who had an AM/PM preference, the vast majority preferred the PM. There is ample free parking in the immediate area for those who are driving. There are no bathroom facilities open at this time of year. The off leash dog park that extends along the water is very close. We will head there, walk west and around the point to the marina area and then back to the start. That walk should take 60 to 90 minutes. If the weather co-operates, I suspect that a number of locals will hang around the Beach so people who want to linger will likely have company. I will bring my camera for a group shot!

*Date: March 9th.
Time: 1PM
Location: Kenilworth Ave and Kew Beach Ave in The Beach (south of Queen)*

*If people are looking for a last minute contact, my mobile is SIX FOUR SEVEN THREE THREE NINE SEVEN SEVEN ONE ONE.
*

CANT WAIT! There is still time to recruit Vizslas for this so please put the word out!

REMINDER that we will have Jennifer, a local V owner who has planned many of these walks and will be planning another for April/May of this year. She has given me some guidance as to what has worked well for her walks over the years. YOU ALL NEED TO ATTEND HER WALK TOO! Talk to her on the 9th about it!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the maps Dave. 
One week away! Very excited!!!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Came across Beau, or Bo, or Bow, or... who looks like will join.

*15*

Attendees for March 9thPenny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM
Sienna and Quinn (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Frida (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Oscar (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Memphis (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Mako (heatherdyanna) PM Preferred
Bo! No contact info.

Cannot Attend March 9th
Dexter (3.5 yrs) & Reggie (2 yrs)


----------



## CharleeRose (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and would love to join for the March 9th walk in the Beaches. We are located in the High Park area of the city....I will be there with Charlee, my 2 year old vizsla on the 9th.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Sweet!!! 16!!!!*

Welcome to the forum CharleeRose! Glad you guys can make it!
So our list so far is:

*Attendees for March 9th*
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM
Sienna and Quinn (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Frida (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Oscar (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Memphis (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Mako (heatherdyanna) PM Preferred
Bo! No contact info.
Charlee (CharleeRose)


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

I've also passed this on to other local Beach V's - so we could likely be adding another three to the group. 

I also let our friend know who has a V about the walk too, so could be a 4th.


----------



## CharleeRose (Mar 6, 2013)

Please another Vizsla to the walk, Rufus, he is 5 years old.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like the weather is going to be nice.
Sunny and 5 degrees. Some forum members from Cali might laugh at me calling 5 degrees nice, but for us Canadian's up north that is nice for this time of year.

*Attendees for March 9th*
Penny (DaveD) No preference AM/PM
Darby (candi30) No preference AM/PM
Hudson (hudsonvizla) AM usually preferred
Bentley (melissa_dt) early afternoon preferred
Zsiggi (Tina B) tentative - PM preferred
Scholesy (non forum owner, DaveD has his email)
Shiloh (vizslababy) PM
Sammy (datacan) AM/PM
Sienna and Quinn (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Frida (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Oscar (non forum owner, DaveD has email) PM Preferred
Memphis (non forum owner, DaveD has email)
Mako (heatherdyanna) PM Preferred
Bo! No contact info.
Charlee (CharleeRose)
Rufus


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

I posted this in a vizsla FB group... One woman named Desiree said she might join with her 3-month-old Tesla


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Tomorrow is going to be a great day. The weather looks like it will be great and we *should* have over 20 crazy brown dogs out for a good run on the Beach! They'll be knackered tomorrow night!

TIME: 1PM Sat March 9th
Location: Kew Gardens Tennis Club, 77 Kewbeach Ave, Toronto, ON M4L 1B8

You may want to bring some water for your pup. The weather is warming up, and for the first time this winter, Penny was thirsty today running around down there with non-brown dogs. She drank from the Lake; you may prefer to bring some water.

SEE YOU AT 1:00 tomorrow!


http://www.google.ca/maps?q=Kew+Gardens+Tennis+Club,+Toronto,+ON&hl=en&ll=43.667158,-79.300733&spn=0.02381,0.066047&sll=43.666863,-79.297353&sspn=0.005953,0.016512&oq=Kew+Gardens+Tennis+Club&t=h&hq=Kew+Gardens+Tennis+Club,+Toronto,+ON&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds like I should be booking a flight to Toronto. 
Will someone post pictures tomorrow, please?


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

So excited! See you all tomorrow! 8)


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

*WHAT A GREAT WAY TO SPEND A SATURDAY AFTERNOON!!!*

I came home with 400 shots and it will take me a bit to work through them.

In the meantime, here is the group shot. My official count was 19 Vizslas showed for the walk. Thanks so much to everyone who joined and PLEASE put 7:30AM May 18th in your calendar for Jennifer's walk (same meeting location). I will make sure that you all dont forget about her walk!!!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

So amazing!!!!
It was so great meeting everyone and your puppies. 
Darby is ZONKED!! She had wayyyyy too much fun!
Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

They say that a tired Vizsla is a happy Vizsla, so I know that there are at least 19 happy Vizslas in Toronto tonight!!!

Some people are owed big thanks: Thank you Marce for bringing those delicious Vizsla cookies. Jennifer for passing on the best practices that she has learned from the MANY and MOST AWESOME walks that she has set up (put May 18th, 7:30AM in your calendar NOW! Same spot). And thanks to all of you who got in your cars and battled traffic to get to this event. Please join us again!

Also, check out the Vizsla Society of Ontario (VSO). We signed up for a membership recently and we are looking forward to Vizsla events this summer. Check it out. http://www.vsovizsla.org/

Here are some pictures from this afternoon but you can find the set on my flikr album. Please let me know if you would like the high resolution (flikr downsamples the images to poor quality). PM me with your email and the picture name (DCD ****). I apologize if I missed your beautiful Vizsla; I know that I missed many.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632960145668/


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

As usual Dave, awesome pics! We definitely would like to get a few from you if we can. We'll let you know. 
My brother got a bunch so we will share those as well.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not in Toronto, but just have to say (again) how much I enjoy your photos, DaveD!!


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

My husband was very sad to miss the walk - he had to go into the office so couldn't make the 1pm work. Looks like a great day and we can't wait until the May walk to meet everyone.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

I know I'm a bit late on this, but we have some photos here, too! I think most of them are of our V (my husband is a little obsessed! ???) but if you see your V there and want photos, please let me know and I'll email them to you!


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Forgot the link.... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianwobito/sets/72157632965235806/


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

I love looking at other's pics of an event that I was at because you saw things that I didnt!

Thanks for posting those Heather

May 18th is coming soon!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like ya'll had a blast!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Anybody who wants their contact info provided to the organizer of the next walk on The Beach (May 18th, 7:30AM, meet at the same location) who did not receive the email I sent yesterday about the walk, please PM me your email and I will make sure that you're included too!

May 18th will be here before we know it!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

You have my info Dave. 
Can't wait!


----------

